
Show HN: Realtime Web UI for Headless Chrome - deepstream
https://deepstream.live/?incorrect_flag
======
deepstream
Invite you to criticise, give feedback and share bugs for this prototype
realtime web interface for Chrome headless.

------
jrullman
I'm getting a 503 :(

